# Retic in aust zoo



## Linus (Dec 29, 2004)

There's a story in todays sydney telegraph about australia zoo importing australia's largest ever retic. 8metres and 100 kilos. 

Tried to find it on the web but no luck...I'll leave that to the experts.


----------



## Bryony (Dec 29, 2004)

*looks for fuscus*

hello??


----------



## angelrose (Dec 29, 2004)

dunno if this is it or not....... I can't find any other reference...

ps quote steve irwin
Burmese Python 
Python molurus bivittatus 

Have a go at this! This snake shivers to create heat while incubating its eggs. Meet one of our friendly Burmese Pythons at Australia Zoo's photography studio.

*me
dont most of them do that.... that what i thought anyway....


----------



## Slateman (Dec 29, 2004)

What a giant.


----------



## Retic (Dec 29, 2004)

It's not 8 metres long though or isn't that the new one ?


----------



## Linus (Dec 29, 2004)

I don't think that is it actually. And sorry it's 6m...not 8m...

The photo has 4 people holding it...and if it helps the web search the snakes name is Big Tex


----------



## Retic (Dec 29, 2004)

So although it is a big snake it isn't a huge snake, not by Retic standards anyway ? A bloke in the UK had one that was about 8 metres long in his private collection, very very tame as well which is nice when you are 8 metres long


----------



## kevyn (Dec 29, 2004)

> ps quote steve irwin
> Burmese Python
> Python molurus bivittatus



Definately not a Burmese Python. That is a huge Retic, no doubt. The pics of Bob Clark's Fluffy are still the most impressive.


----------



## bigguy (Dec 29, 2004)

I agree, thats a retic, not a burmese. I would guess somewhere around 5 metres long(16ft) . Just an average retic at that. Still I wouldn't want it on my shoulders :shock:


----------



## CHEWY (Dec 29, 2004)

It's not Australia Zoo, it's at the reptile park. There was 5 people holding it, you just can't see the 5th very well. the 3rd guy back is pretty good looking though.


----------



## Barney (Dec 29, 2004)

Where do I find thje pic / article


----------



## CHEWY (Dec 29, 2004)

Try this.
Bad luck Jonny


----------



## Barney (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks Chewy for posting pic 

looks like you scanned it 

I didnt have any luck finding it on the net !


----------



## sxereturn (Dec 29, 2004)

Australia Zoo has a Reticulated Python named Lilly. She was 24.5 feet when measured a few years back, and weighs over 150kg. She eats 30-35kg goats, every 3 weeks. 

That answers the 3 most commonly asked questions when people saw her...


----------



## Retic (Dec 29, 2004)

I missed that bit, did it say that snake was a Burmese ? Even Irwin couldn't make a mistake like that :lol: 



Son_of_Ash said:


> > ps quote steve irwin
> > Burmese Python
> > Python molurus bivittatus
> 
> ...


----------



## CHEWY (Dec 29, 2004)

Yeah, had to scan. Couldn't find it on the net either. I remember the days when scan a picture looked good.


----------



## Slateman (Dec 29, 2004)

Just imagin if that snake snap on your fingers :cry:


----------



## Livewire (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome creatures!!!


----------



## danep (Feb 11, 2005)

That picture was taken at the aust reptile park about a month ago. I was there at the time of the shoot, It was at the time the largest reticulated python known of in Australia. It was one awesome snake...


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 11, 2005)

I saw a pretty big Burmese Python(that's what they said it was I think?)on Kerrie Anns show this morning. They said it was taken in a raid a while back. Not sure whether it was from Oz Zoo or the Reptile Park. Big bugga for a young one anyway. They said it was eating big rabbits and would graduate to goats when fully grown. Cheers Cheryl


----------

